# has anyone had problems getting poodlepedigree to open?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's a thread...

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5571&highlight=malware


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Karen said it was a 'Google' problem but it looks like things have changed for the worse. I've always been able to open it but not today.
Such a shame. So much work goes into that site.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I was in there yesterday ! So it is down again ?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AND JUST WHEN I NEED IT NOW :doh:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> AND JUST WHEN I NEED IT NOW :doh:


Lol, same!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

PHR works in a pinch if the dog is listed. I've been waiting to here for an all clear before trying Poodle pedigree.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

its still not cleared on my mac. So I have not been with my mac I can just go there but not enter lol so I been checking still same message.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*I KNOW WHAT IT IS !!!!

It is BYBs hacking in !!!!! * :scared: :smash: :motz:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *I KNOW WHAT IT IS !!!!
> 
> It is BYBs hacking in !!!!! * :scared: :smash: :motz:


LMAO!

I laughed so hard when I read that, you're too funny wishpoo :biggrin1:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He heee - glad I made you laugh , dear Jak LOL 

This place is becoming "too serious" lately :excruciating: LMAO

I think it is too much estrogen in one place:ahhhhh:  - PLEASE stay around :coffol: ROFL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> He heee - glad I made you laugh , dear Jak LOL
> 
> This place is becoming "too serious" lately :excruciating: LMAO
> 
> I think it is too much estrogen in one place:ahhhhh: ; ) - PLEASE stay around :coffol: ROFL


Yes....

Don't worry, I plan to never leave!!
:madgrin:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It's fine now.....hopefully!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*What - the PoodlePedigree or hormonal levels * ound:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *what - the poodlepedigree or hormonal levels * ound:


lol!!!


----------

